# الجامعات التي تدرس بها الهندسة الطبية !!!



## الانسة الدلوعة (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هاذي أول مشاركة لي بالمنتدى واتمنى اني ما اكون ثقيلة عليكم 
...
و ما يأمر عليكم عدو بس ممكن أعرف ايش هي الجامعات إلي اقدر ألتحق لها لدراسة الهندسة الطبية سواء جامعات عربية او غير عربية


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بك اختي 

بالنسبة للكلية في مصر 
انصحك بمعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر
( H.T.I)

لاني لاحظت وجود شباب كثيرة من الكويت خاصة و دول الخليج
ومنهم اصدقائي يقولون انه له صدى قوى في الكويت و الخليج عامة
وهو معهد يدرس بنظام الوحدات ( الساعات المحدودة )
وهو نظام اميركي رائع 
ويمكنك معادلة درجة الدبلوم هناك واكمال البكاليريوس
او معادلة اي شهادة هندسية

وهذا موقعة
www.hti.edu.eg
هذا وبالله التوفيق
هو شهادة جامده بس انا بكره اوى
وهو 3 ترمات في السنه و الترم الثالث تدريب عملى و اذا حبيت تسجل مواد فالك مادتين تستطيع تسجلهم بجانب التدريب
تقدروا تقولوا اني لسه هاخد الاجازة يوم 4/8


----------



## الانسة الدلوعة (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كثير على الرد ...


----------



## الانسة الدلوعة (21 يوليو 2008)

ممكن تساعدوني اكثر وتعطوني اسماء مختلفة من الجامعات اللي تدرس فيها الهندسة الطبية
.........
لاني بجد محتاجة المعلومات
وشكرا كثير المهندس بكلس على ردك 
انت الوحيد اللي رديت على طلبي مشكووووور


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

* يهنئ المعهد الخريجيين الجدد و يعلن عن إقامة حفل التخرج لدفعة يناير 2008 *​ * بقاعة الإحتفالات بمقره الرئيسي بمدينة العاشر من رمضان يوم الأحد 10 أغسطس 2008 لمزيد من الإستفسارات رجاء مخاطبة*
* مكتب الخريجيين و التوظيف على تليفون : 015374194 - 015374195*
* -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ *يعلن** المعهد عن تنظيم  الملتقى التوظيفي الدوري لجميع خريجيه يوم السبت 9 أغسطس 2008 الساعة*​ * الحادية عشر صباحا بقاعة المؤتمرات الرئيسية بالمعهد لمزيد من الإستفسارات رجاء مخاطبة مكتب الخريجيين و التوظيف *​ * على تليفون : 015374194 - 015374195 - موبايل 0163460095 - موبايل 0165870031*​ *Email : [email protected]*​ * -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ * المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان يفوز بأول ثلاثة مراكز في مسابقة " روبوكون 2008 "*​ * التي ينظمها اتحاد الإذاعة و التليفزيون و سيسافر فريق فانتوم الفائز بالمركز الأول من الطلاب إلى الهند في أواخر شهر أغسطس*​ * المقبل لتمثيل مصر في المسابقة العالمية .*​ * -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ *** تم تجديد معادلة درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة*​ * التي يمنحها المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان بناء على قرار رئيس المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بتاريخ 19/2/2008*
*وخطاب المجلس الاعلى للجامعات الموجه إلى نقابة المهندسين*​


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

على فكرة في سنة 2004 معهد العاشر خدها مرة على العالم في الهند


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

معلش 2005 مش اربعة
كسب معهد العاشر النهائيهات ضد اليابان و اخد اول عالم


----------



## المهندسة الاردنية (22 يوليو 2008)

*مرحبااا*




الانسة الدلوعة قال:


> السلام عليكم





الانسة الدلوعة قال:


> هاذي أول مشاركة لي بالمنتدى واتمنى اني ما اكون ثقيلة عليكم
> ...
> و ما يأمر عليكم عدو بس ممكن أعرف ايش هي الجامعات إلي اقدر ألتحق لها لدراسة الهندسة الطبية سواء جامعات عربية او غير عربية




السلام عليكم
في كتير جامعات
عنا في الاردن 
تدرس في جامعتين

**جامعه العلوم والتكنلوجيا( بتخصص الهندسة الطبية) 
**وجامعه اليرموك--بتخصصين
هندسة النظم الطبية الحيوية
هندسةالمعلوماتية الطبية الحيوية

موفئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئه يا دلووووووووعة :d​


----------



## الانسة الدلوعة (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كثير إلكم ..
:7::7:


----------



## manchester_22 (23 يوليو 2008)

هناك هندسه طبيه في اكاديميه الشروق وهو قسم محترم هناك انصحك به


----------



## Abu arab - (25 يوليو 2009)

المهندسة الاردنية قال:


> ​**وجامعه اليرموك--بتخصصين
> هندسة النظم الطبية الحيوية
> هندسةالمعلوماتية الطبية الحيوية​


 

مراحبا 
انت هيك ضيعتني شوي انا بعرف انو في تخصص واحد بس برجوا انك توضحلنا شو هاي التخصيصين 
وشو بفرقو عن بعض

والجامعات في الاردن على حسب معلومات انها خمس

الحكومية:
جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا
الجامعة الهاشمية
الجامعة الالمانية الاردنية
جامعة اليرموك

الخاصة:
جامعة عمان الااهلية


----------



## ليدي لين (25 يوليو 2009)

يوجد في الاردن اربع جامعات تدرس تخصص الهندسة الطبية 
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في مدينة اربد 
وجامعة عمان الاهلية على طريق السلط 
والجامعة الهاشمية اعتقد انها في طريق مدينة الزرقاء اما بالنسبة لجامعة اليرموك فهي لاتدرس التخصص كتخصص منفصل هندسة طبية 
والجامعة الاخيرة هي الجامعة الالمانية في عمان


----------



## last queen (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم.........حبيبتي بالعراق يوجد جامعتين لدارسة هندسة الاجهزة الطبية .......حبيت اعلمكي بهذا...وموفقة انشاءالله


----------



## جاد مخامرة (29 يوليو 2009)

جامعه العلوم والكنولوجيا بالاردن 


بس كتير صعبة ... بس بتتخرجي تمام ومطلوبه 

تحياتي خبرينا شو بصير معاكي


----------



## جاد مخامرة (29 يوليو 2009)

اليرموك على وقتي ما كانت تدرس هندسة طبيه ما بعرف ازا هلا فتحوو تخصص 
والالمانية ما كانت موجودة على وقتي اساسا 

بس كل الي بعرفهم العلوم والتكنولوجيا باربد والهاشميه بالزرقا وعمان الاهليه 

بس ما بعرف بحس التكنولوجيا اقدم شي واحسن شي بس هادا كل بعتمد على الطالب


----------



## mustafa el (31 يوليو 2009)

on facebook group

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية
جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (2 أغسطس 2009)

جامعة القاهرة وجامعة حلوان وتقريبا اكادمية الشرق ومعد ف العاشر بيدرسوا الهندسة الطبية ف مصر


----------

